# Nidecker buys Bataleon, Lobster, Switchback and Rome SDS



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya this actually happened like early August, no idea why it's just now fully going public. It will be interesting to see how much reformatting they actually do, they did massive overhauls/restructuring/absorbing with the Flow line, or if they try and leave these brands largely alone like they claim they intend to do.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They will be untouched to the consumer. Some new stuff on the inside. The way Nidecker is approaching everything is brand diversification under an umbrella instead of one brand with product diversification. Euro and entry level is Nidecker/Flow, Core is Low Pressure, Freeride is Jones, catch all the rest with Yes and a dedicated binding brand with Now to match with Yes and Jones. 

Overall I expect good things from this as Rome and Bataleon will be able to leverage the far reaching resources, distribution, and manufacturing of a very successful and established portfolio of brands.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Does this have anything to do with patents for brands? Like Bataleon vs Jones?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rip154 said:


> Does this have anything to do with patents for brands? Like Bataleon vs Jones?


I'm sure it was a factor, but not the driving one. I haven't heard any talks of killing Bataleon which is what they'd do if they just wanted the rights to TBT. That would also be a stupid move as TBT is such a polarizing tech that Bataleon is known for. Killing the brand and trying to sell the tech under Nidecker or Flow is just poor business planning.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> Does this have anything to do with patents for brands? Like Bataleon vs Jones?


No it doesn't. Not sure why you think it would.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Was just thinking they're joining teams instead of arguing about 3D shaping, or want to use either techs for stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Ya this actually happened like early August, no idea why it's just now fully going public. It will be interesting to see how much reformatting they actually do, they did massive overhauls/restructuring/absorbing with the Flow line, or if they try and leave these brands largely alone like they claim they intend to do.


There was a press embargo on it.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There was a press embargo on it.


Well ya obviously, just not sure why it was so long. It was set in stone and done from what I knew for a while but it's very possible there was some fine tuning or something they wanted done first.

and as for Nivek, that's kind of true, they've been very clear in their statements about plans, their intention to keep things this way and that. But what they say is one thing, and even if they mean it, things change fast once you actually get in to it and the money becomes real and all that. Not to mention while Nidecker USE TO BE their European side they're pushing it STRONG in the us now, largely with products they absorbed from Flow and are rebranding under Nidecker but still. 

Their boot line as a company is now going to be mainly all Nidecker. Obviously a Flow boards are now Nidecker but probably the majority of those they push in the US will be entry level at first but who knows. Theyre definitely trying to create a ot of buzz in the US market about the Nidecker brand itself. 3 years ago 90% of the US market had never heard of them and now you're seeing them pop up randomly here and there outside of just the industry people.

Small changes to start, some big changes in a year or two. But ya I doubt they kill the likes of Bataleon, maybe Switchback or something in the future.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flow was an absorption. From the start that was understood. We didnt know the extent or details early on, but it was understood from day one that Flow was going to be fully absorbed into Nidecker. Low Pressure was an acquisition. And with Rome they have been placed into Low Pressure more or less from what I understand. Switchback I think is the only brand at risk, but with the strong attachment to Lobster and Bataleon I think its equally likely we'll see Nidecker leave them be or even improve them.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Flow was an absorption. From the start that was understood. We didnt know the extent or details early on, but it was understood from day one that Flow was going to be fully absorbed into Nidecker. Low Pressure was an acquisition. And with Rome they have been placed into Low Pressure more or less from what I understand. Switchback I think is the only brand at risk, but with the strong attachment to Lobster and Bataleon I think its equally likely we'll see Nidecker leave them be or even improve them.


Yes obviously Flow was an absorption and different. For that part I simply meant that its pretty clear they intend for Nidecker to no longer be a European brand. We'll see how that works, it'll be interesting. And with them just entering the US market where things are VERY different, it's only a guess but I'd suspect things go different than what they're use to and some pans have to change.But obviously the'yre not just buying brands to dismantle them. Im just betting on very different and possibly downsized versions of some of them after a year or two.


----------



## mydigitalself (Dec 17, 2019)

Out of interest, and I know the deal terms weren't announced, but roughly what sort of ballpark number do you think these acquisitions are looking like?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

3 strikes? 9 innings? $12 a beer?


----------

